# fixing a sagging porch roof



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

If its not leaking i wouldn't mess with it. I don't see anyway on repairing that with out taking a serious look at what is going on under those shingles. But i could be wrong.


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 11, 2006)

wrong forum


----------

